# Good preamps?



## Username123 (Aug 9, 2021)

I am looking for a good preamp for use in a solid-state class d amp build. It needs to have good clean headroom, and not distort to easily. Amp like would be good, but as long as it sounds good, then I don't care! I don't have very many specific preferences for amps, because I only have 2, and the 2nd one I don't use. Also a good pedal platform preamp would be cool. I don't have enough skill for advanced soldering, such as aion's L5 preamp.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 9, 2021)

I actually found one interesting, but it has no pcbs and it is obscure in terms of popularity. It is based on old gibson amps from the 30s. Think Charlie Christian tone. Just wanted to share. Not willing to buy a new pedal. The preamp is called the nocturne junior barnyard. I put it in the wishlist if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 9, 2021)

How about a JC-120 preamp?


			PALADIN PRE/DI – Effects Layouts


----------



## manfesto (Aug 9, 2021)

Username123 said:


> It's just that a site that isn't secure can be easily hacked. That is why I said that.


Change "http" to "https" when you go to the site, the site isn't set up to auto-redirect http traffic to https, but the site's certificate is valid and the boards are top-notch


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2021)

PALADIN PRE/DI – Effects Layouts


----------



## Barry (Aug 9, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> How about a JC-120 preamp?
> 
> 
> PALADIN PRE/DI – Effects Layouts


That'd be really clean


----------



## Username123 (Aug 9, 2021)

fig said:


> PALADIN PRE/DI – Effects Layouts


Ok. Yup that site is completly secure.That probably would be a perfect preamp!


----------



## Username123 (Aug 9, 2021)

Barry said:


> That'd be really clean


Yes it would!


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 9, 2021)

I've got a bunch of EL's PCBs, but not the Paladin yet.

I want to pair EL's Paladin with Aion's Blue Shift. 😺


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 9, 2021)

Barry said:


> That'd be really clean


Yup! The DI out is pretty useful too


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 9, 2021)

A Rockett High Top (PPCB Pop Top) would work nicely if you want to go for simple.


----------



## Grubb (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm wanting to use a Steel String Clean Drive (PPCB Six String Stinger) clone as the basis of a clean amp. Not sure yet how it would go as a standalone straight into a power amp but I really dig the SRV tone it puts out. Pretty simple build.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 10, 2021)

Consider the Viceroy also.  Not just tooting my own horn, it has a huge range of gain and tones and is easily tweaked.


----------



## perfboarder (Aug 10, 2021)

+1 for Paladin
I build some class D. For me, sound sterile, good for jazzy player.
Not my cup of tea, prefer 3886 with current feedback mod, push with REVV or some gainiac preamp, can living with that. Yet, still dream have loop in that preamp, just don't know how. I do love sound from tight rock/metal pushed 3886 based.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 10, 2021)

Would the viceroy work as a good clean base?if you put an overdrive through the preamp, won't the pedal and preamp clip?
I'm just curious.


----------



## almondcity (Aug 10, 2021)

The paladin looks so tasty I didn't know it existed. It looks like a nice way to split signal at the start of a chain for direct in plus amp recording


----------



## Untro (Aug 10, 2021)

Not to hijack the thread topic, but hows Effects Layouts, any other suggestions for PCBs from them? Obviously this is home base, but I ordered a ‘portly provoker’ cuz i wanna expand some horizons and all the part counts seem to be low, plus i have one more 1590b to fill somehow. I like the idea of the site though, didnt know about it previously.


----------



## almondcity (Aug 10, 2021)

It's my second stop after this site, I've built half dozen of theirs, no issues


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 10, 2021)

EL's Storyboardist (Dave) has some interesting offerings; I like the ones that are a combo or "his take" on a circuit, a little left of centre, different than YATS, YAFF, JAM, etc... 

For example, he has two versions of the 1981's Reinventions DRVel. The first version he made he added some useful features, but I guess people have blinders on and wanted a straight-up clone, so he started offering that, too. I've got the first version with added useful features.

Which reminds me, there's one of his boards I need to recommend to another thread here...


----------



## Username123 (Aug 10, 2021)

How dare you hijack my thread! Just kidding. I don't really care!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 10, 2021)

I love the prince albert for a great and unique clean tone, the marble drive is really good used as a preamp. The tweedman and deive 55 have a few shades of tweed cleans and means.

The poptop and bohemia offer two shades of vox.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 10, 2021)

Username123 said:


> Would the viceroy work as a good clean base?if you put an overdrive through the preamp, won't the pedal and preamp clip?
> I'm just curious.


It will play clean if you turn the GAIN and JUICE down.  Any overdrive pedal you put in front of an amp has a volume control right?  How you set that volume control determines whether the preamp gets overdriven or not, just like with a tube amp.


----------



## Username123 (Aug 10, 2021)

alright. Thanks chuck!


----------

